# Icd 9 Code For Ob Ultrasounds



## mwarmke (Oct 14, 2008)

I am having a difference of opinion on the screening code for an OB US of a normal pregnancy.  One person says V22.1 and another says the more specific code schould be V28.8 or V28.9.  What is the opinon of the AAPC

Thanks  Marsha


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 14, 2008)

*ob ultrasounds*

I would think it would depend on the mother. The dx code in ICD-9 under V22.1 says supervision of other normal pregnancy.
Under V28 it indicates it excludes routine prenatal care. So, to me if this is for routine prenatal care, I would use the V22.1. If there is something specific about the mother they are concerned about, then I would go with the V28. 
Anyone else?


----------



## mwarmke (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the reply just what I thought too.


----------



## smwermter (Oct 14, 2008)

We use V28.3 encounter for routine screening for malformation using ultrasonics and V28.81 encounter for fetal anatomic survey depending on the circumstance.  If you look in your ICD-9 book at V28.3 it says it is for "routine fetal ultrasound NOS". I wouldn't use V22.1.


----------



## amylis1 (Jan 7, 2013)

*OB Ultrasound*

For a general screeing the code would be V2889
use V2881 for 18 -20 weeks i a pregancy

http://www.womensimagingservices.com.au/Obstetric-Ultrasound/Fetal-anatomy-survey.aspx


----------



## tmlbwells (Jan 7, 2013)

For ob ultrasounds we use V28.3 for routine screenings as well.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 7, 2013)

mwarmke said:


> I am having a difference of opinion on the screening code for an OB US of a normal pregnancy.  One person says V22.1 and another says the more specific code schould be V28.8 or V28.9.  What is the opinon of the AAPC
> 
> Thanks  Marsha



V22.1 is not for ultrasound screening, that should be V28.3 (routine US) or V28.81.  
Since V28.3 is specific for ultrasound for routine screening, it should be used over one of the V22 codes.  
In 1999 Coding Clinic said to use V22.x when a pregnant woman presents for an ultrasound just to get a photo. In the same issue they said to use V28.8 for routine ultrasound.  Subsequently, V28.8 was changed and then in 2009 the description for V28.3 was changed to include "routine screening for malformation using ultrasonics" and "Encounter for routine fetal ultrasound NOS".


----------



## sranaware (Jul 4, 2014)

*Abnormal Obstretic ultrasound*

What would we code for Abnormal obstretic US ?


----------

